# Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV



## ThorbenLuN (1. März 2015)

*Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Hallo, Ich habe den Lenovo G50-45 und habe ihn per HDMI Kabel am TV aber ausm TV kommt kein Ton sondern aus den Lautsprechern vom Notebook.
Ich habe den Catalyst Treiber neu installiert, sowie ein Realtek Treiber dafür installiert und es in Win 8.1 eingestellt. 
Es will einfach nicht klappen habe den Omega Treiber sowie den Beta Treiber versucht. Wo liegt das Problem ??? 

Danke schonmal im vorraus

Edit: Der TV wird mir als FullD 40Zoll TV angezeigt und nicht als AMD HDMI Output


----------



## iTzZent (1. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Wenn das HDMI Kabel eingesteckt ist, kannst du in der Systemsteuerung unter "Sound" das Wiedergabegerät auswählen, da sollte denn auch AMD HDMI Output stehen. Alternativ dort mal mit der rechten Maustaste die deaktivierten Geräte anzeigen lassen.


----------



## ThorbenLuN (1. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Habe es so gemacht aber immer noch kein Ton


----------



## chischko (2. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

mMn ein Adapterproblem! Für Win 8: Systemsteuerung --> Hardware und Sound --> Sound --> Im Reiter "Wiedergabe" den "AMD Audio Output" auswählen und dann als Standard definieren. 

Mehr Hintergrund und Anleitung mit Bildern etc. gibt es hier. 

Wenn Ton über deine Lautsprecher kommt liegt es an der Einstellung! Das hat wenig mit dem Treiber zu tun mMn.


----------



## ThorbenLuN (3. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Habe es alles so eingestellt, Wie es dort beschrieben würde, der Fernseher steht aber halt nicht als AMD HMDI Output sondern als 40 FHD_LCD_TV erkannt.

Edit: beim Versuch eines Testtones sagt er mir Error kann nicht wieder gegeben werden, sowie auch der Win Media Player dann nicht funktioniert bis ich die Audio ausgabe darüber im Geräte Manager deaktiviere


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Du sagtest du hast ja den Treiber schon neu installiert... versuch mal den Adapter zu ändern, während der Fernseher nicht angschlossen ist und schließ ihn dann wieder an


----------



## ThorbenLuN (3. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Du meinst das Kabel ? oder wie ? :/


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Nein das Audiogerät. Sorry hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Poste doch mal einen Screenshot bitte von dem Fenster. Das sieht normalerweise so aus bzw. halt ähnlich.


----------



## ThorbenLuN (3. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Achso ok mache es gleich.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Und? Fortschritte erkennbar?


----------



## ThorbenLuN (8. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Ne keine Fortschritte


----------



## chischko (8. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Ich seh auch keine Screenshots o.Ä., obwohl du ja welche hochladen wolltest. Mach das mal dann kann man dir etwas gezielter helfen.


----------



## ThorbenLuN (8. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Sry mir ist gestern Win 8 abgekackt muss den neu aufsetzen :/ aber kriege WIn 8 auf keinen USB Stick


----------



## iTzZent (8. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Warum nicht ? Mircosoft bietet dafür extra ein Tool an : Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP


----------



## chischko (9. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Hilfe & Support direkt von MS: Hier
Tools von Chip.de (vorsicht wegen dem Installer, den Chip.de nun dauernd mitschickt!): Hier
Hier und hier noch jeweils eine Prozessbeschreibung.


----------



## ThorbenLuN (11. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Er will WIn 81 einfach nicht installieren, erstelle morgen glaube einen extra Thread


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

*AW: Laptop Lenovo G50-45 über HDMI an TV Kein Ton ausm TV*

Jo könnte Sinn machen, wenn du dort etwas etaillierter deine Probleme schilderst...


----------

